# B5 air suspension ?!?!?!?



## smallcombo (Jun 13, 2010)

So I have desided that I want air and not coils, I been looking a seen a few do it your self kits and there's a b5-b.5 kit for the Audi a4 . I have the passant b5 and don't see a passific kit for it yet but I have seen many b5s on YouTube with it . Does any one know of a good kit . Or just a descent set of the bags, and I could peace the rest together latter . And any opinion on witch bags ride the best . 
And help would be great thanks


----------



## mrgreek2002 (Sep 30, 2002)

Dude, there's a B5 Passat specific page on Bagriders.com with full kits for our cars. The cheapest costing $2500.

I chose to get used bags and use my current coil-overs to save a little money over the price of a full kit.


----------



## CiDirkona (May 1, 2007)

I think there's even a b5 set in the classifieds iirc...


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

You need this.


----------



## 1lojet1281 (Jun 15, 2003)

^ Will speaks truth. They can hook you up with a kit, I'm running bagyards on my b5 but if the airlifts were out when I bought my setup I would have gone with them. Also, if you can afford it go with accuair management, it makes the install super clean and it's top quality


----------



## Nesho (Dec 5, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> You need this.


Listen to Will and you wont regret it  I have same kit like that and this is final product










BagRiders FTW :thumbup:


----------



## mrgreek2002 (Sep 30, 2002)

[email protected] said:


> You need this.


NO, you need THIS.!!!


----------



## smallcombo (Jun 13, 2010)

ohh wow i think i just jeezed myself alil , no ****, man those are nice kits, but i been thinking about peacing it all together seperatly, or find a used set, but if i win the loto , new all the way. 
along with digital guages and so and so but i know where to start now 

thanks all


----------



## mrgreek2002 (Sep 30, 2002)

Your welcome dude, yeah you'll save some money getting stuff used.

I got used bags in decent shape but chose to get everything else brand new in order for them to last for some time. :thumbup:

I'm also using a digital gauge, it saves space.


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> You need this.


those are the wrong rears


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

Okay you win Shawn :wave:

You need the above kit, but substitute these rear bags:


----------



## smallcombo (Jun 13, 2010)

Here's a random question. Has any b5 owners install shims in the rear oR adjustable upper control arms to zero out riding hieth alignment. Well at least the toe. Or to get that extra poke or flush


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> Okay you win Shawn :wave:
> 
> You need the above kit, but substitute these rear bags:


:beer:


----------



## 1lojet1281 (Jun 15, 2003)

smallcombo said:


> Here's a random question. Has any b5 owners install shims in the rear oR adjustable upper control arms to zero out riding hieth alignment. Well at least the toe. Or to get that extra poke or flush


I dont think there is any way to change the alignment on a B5 with shims, the only way that I know of is adjustable upper CA's. If you just want the toe adjusted you dont need anything special, just crank on the tie rod ends to adjust that. if you want to adjust anything else you will need adjustable CA's

I am running Stern's, they are pricey but they use rubber bushings (like stock) instead of poly or solid metal like some of the cheaper companies. they also dont require ant lubrication and the ball joints and bushings can be replaced easily if they ever wear out. there are two or three other companies making adjustable control arms and the prices range from $400 for the cheaper ones to $600 for the sterns. 

I cant speak for the other brands but the Stern's are top quality and easy to adjust. with them installed you can adjust camber and caster


----------



## CiDirkona (May 1, 2007)

I ran a B5 tucking tire on coilovers for a month short of 4 years. Adjust the toe in the front (I used the tape measure method.) and nothing needs to be done in the rear. Technically the rear will toe in a little bit as it's single trailing swingarm and thus the designed camber turns into toe, but it my tires always wore completely flat.


----------



## smallcombo (Jun 13, 2010)

thanks for the input. i been thinking about geting the ajustable CA for the front because of the camber the front has. but first befor that i would need to get the rims and look and the amount of tuk they will have . current set up has about a inche inward from the finder line. and the rear i only question beasue i beleive i have seen a shim kit made by eibach. when i come to tire whare i had my neo gens for a year and they are close 75% the 50% worn down. but if the ajustable CA dont seem like the wherth i dont mind leaving it alone. i would have to take some pics for ya guys .

and on a nother note on the rims im feeling the tsw zoder5 in bronze 18x8 front and 18x9 in rear , 1.5 and 3 inch chrome lips . looks good to me and would pull of the VIP look


----------

